# Expansion joints for pex



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Who uses them?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Never used them. Most everything I do is residential and the lines are never straight anyways.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

No need if you are refering to the "U" made in the pipe. The pex has enough give in it already.


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

*Pex expansion joints*

Every pex pipe I know of dosent need an expansion joint the pipe has enough give to expand without using an expansion joint. Plus a expansion tank which is code out west would take care of any expansion anyway.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

For regular pex, you shouldn't pull tight when strapping anyway. It will move quite a bit with temperature. 

When you strap it, just let it relax between clips, per manufacturers instructs.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't need them, I have never needed them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I install them when using copper like say every 30 feet or so depending. But never pex.


----------

